# I PEDAL NYC - August 23, 2020



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Our friends from *Transportation Alternatives* are putting on another great ride... 

I have no affiliation with the organization but have participated in the last 4 NYC Century rides and had nothing but good times. 

No Fundraising Required •


August 23, 2020

Another ride from yer old pal Glen --

The knucklehead behind The Ride to Montauk,

The North Fork Century, The Farm Ride, and many more...


*Ride the best hidden parks and bike paths*

The Bronx • Brooklyn • Manhattan • Queens

Your choice of routes: 18 miles • 35 miles • 55 miles • 75 miles • 100 miles.


http://ipedalnyc.com/


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Well this is a bummer...

*Hey All,

Glen here, your tour director and humble servant.

We just received word from the Mayor's Office that all large events (like this one...) are cancelled through at least September 2020. Yeah, we're unhappy, but keeping everyone safe must be the top priority, so no complaint here.

We love this ride, and we'll be back at you with the new date for the 2021 ride.

If you've already signed up for the ride your registration is good for the 2021 event.

Want to know the latest ride news as soon as it happens? Sign up for our free no-span email list here. We never sell or share your contact info, and every email we send out has an Unsubscribe link at the bottom. No tricks here -- if you get sick of us just click on that link and you're off the list.

Clear as mud? You bet!
*
Glen


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Well this is a bummer...
> 
> *Hey All,
> 
> ...


Not surprising. I wish I could just be cryonicically frozen until COVID is over.


----------

